# Ford Loader & Backhoe



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

arty:arty:arty:
I just picked this up at a estate sale, i got it for $350 + $25 for a extra backhoe bucket. I couldn't believe it when I'd seen it and then really couldn't believe it when I'd seen the price. The sellers didn't know anything about it, they said it was for parts only because it didn't run. I got it home, cleaned the points and it fired right up, It then only ran on half choke so i cleaned the carb and now it runs prefect!.
After it was running the first thing i did was put a different set of tires on the rear 
I am still doing a little work on it, but so far it seems to be a pretty good tractor.


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

What, no mower deck?  Seriously, that's one heck of a great score. I'd have a million uses for it. :worthy:
-Ed


----------

